# Huffman/Dayton Mesh Chain Guards



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2011)

While comparing my repo chainguard to my original I was making notes of the differences. I then checked Dave S.' site and discovered that there may be two different types of guards. The first photo is the guard on my original '37 Model D4 (standard boys bike). The second pic is of the repo. The third pic is of a guard off Dave's site on another original Model D4 (I'll refer to this as 'dbike'). Pic four is how I labeled the corners. As you can clearly see both my repo and the dbike 'corner 1' are rounded whereas my original is more square. That is really about the only difference between the two original guards. 

What is consistently different from the repo and both of the originals is; corner2 is more rounded on the originals, the front mounting bracket has two screws vice one screw and interlocking on the repo, and the front bracket on both of the originals curves away from the guard whereas on the repo is is fairly flat. On my original the screws holding the front bracket to the guard are larger. There is a hole in the guard between the screws as well as a hole below the front screw that is not on my original (I can't determine from the dbike photos if this is the case there as well). It also appears that the peak on the top of the guard is more pronounced than on the originals. Lastly it appears that the rear mounting bracket on my original is a little smaller both in diameter and width than the repo. 

I would be interested in hearing from others with this guard if you think my observations are accurate. v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2011)

*Guards Con't*

Here are a few more pics to help illustrate what I described above. v/r Shawn


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 21, 2011)

thank shawn for the details!
so wich one do you sell


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm just guessing but what if the guard on dbike is another Chestnut Hollow repop? in fact it looks like one of their stainless ones. probably added to an already nice original which was missing the guard. as far as I know all the Chestnut Hollow guards were hand made so there would be variances between any given two. I haven't yet but I'm considering making a few. If I do they will be exact, if I can't get them exact, I won't make them. the plan is to make all the pieces.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2011)

I think the dbike is an original guard based on a couple of things. First the front clamp that attaches to the frame has two screws instead of one screw and it appears to bow out rather than be flat like the repo. Also the front bottom corner isn't as sharp. While its hard to tell from the photo I don't see any holes in the 'dbike' guard like on my CH repo. BTW if you do make these make sure the very first one goes to Holland! Ronald would be much appreciative! v/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 21, 2011)

Ronald?... Ronald who?...


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 22, 2011)

*3 Rib Guard*

Here are a couple of pics of my 3 rib guard. This one has two holes which appear to match up to frames with the straight downtube as opposed to the ones with the slightly curved downtube. I've heard of originals, seemingly in original paint that have four holes. I also posted a pic of the rear mounting bracket. Mine was broken off in the mail but it shows both the location as well as the profile of the bracket itself. To me, the rear bracket seems flimsy when compared to the front bracket. I can add some profile and detail pics as well to compare between the mesh guard (both original and repop) since they are essentially the same shape but with a different face.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'd be interested to see a pic of the front mounting bracket on this guard. The rear brackets are flimsy and probably a large contributor to the scarcity of these guards (I don't think they were ever plentiful in the first place!). v/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 22, 2011)

*More pics*

Profile shot and the brackets as well as detail shot of the front lower corner


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 23, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> Ronald?... Ronald who?...




hee hee , dont "mesh" with me


----------



## supper15fiets (Sep 25, 2011)

Scott,
when are you ready for a small reproduction,the change that you'll find an other one to compare is very small,
i think that the one with the "sharp" corners is originele, and you have an originele also to compare so put some pictures on the site !
You two are two lucky cats that have originels, for me one in a million, never say never but my huffman looks bold without!


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 23, 2012)

...and never heard from Scott again and his repro chainguards...tuudududoetudududoe (twillight zone tune)


----------



## fatbike (Mar 23, 2012)

If you look at scott's and shawn's first photo of the original mesh they definitely look identical, even when you look at the slots their also lined up or positioned in the same areas to a T, pic a corner with your eye and you can tell. Different then the repop... Great thread, nice information you Shawn and Scott. Thanks.


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 30, 2012)

..so mr.Fatbike...do you have a SS ?


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 30, 2012)

*More pics*

Since this thread has been brought back to life I figured I should share photos of the second 3 rib guard I was able to get my hands on. This one is in original paint, has four holes for the front bracket and of course the rear bracket was broken off at some point. Luckily it was attached to the bike when I picked it up. The lower front corner on this one seems to have some damage and its hard to make out the detail on this one like it is the other one I had.


----------

